# Balkan Cuisine Intro.



## irina (Aug 9, 2012)

First of all, it is necessary to say a few words about eating habits in general. Serbians respect their traditions and most of them have got three meals per day (except, of course, beer or coffee during breaks): breakfast, lunch and dinner. The latter is the biggest one, so if you go out somewhere in the evening, have your stomach ready for intensive work!
Besides, the focal point of all food is having meat in almost all dishes: pork, beef, chicken, veal… Opening menu of some cosy kafana the range for meat lovers is wide so it is hard to choose without the help of waiter or recommendation of Serbian friend.

To make things easier, the best option would be to describe each meal separately.
According to breakfast food Serbians are totally European people: scrambled eggs, toasts with butter and jam, coffee. The only distinguishing features are the home-made pavlaka (sour cream) and sujuk (sausage). 

Lunch is the mix of Muslim and Slav cuisines: soup as the first course can be considered as European tradition whereas dry and spicy meat dishes belong to the heritage of the Asian past.
Speaking about soups it is essential to mention that there are two types of it: supa – ordinary ones (usually they consist of beef or poultry and noodles) and čorba – soups with browned flour. 
The main course at the same time cannot be characterized by simple dividing dishes into groups – there are far more combinations than even Serbian kafana chefs can imagine! Some of the classical versions of dishes: pljeskavica (hamburger meat served with onion and potatoes), ćevapi (grilled minced meat balls usually served with onion and traditional bread), đuveč (Balkan Ratatouille with pork) and Karađorđeva šnicla (breaded cutlet).

The traditional Serbian dinner is famous for its unforgettable taste of grilled meat and vegetables included in the following dishes: podvarak with sauerkraut and bacon, prebranac with beans, mućkalica with diced pork, pečenje with roasted meat. 
Beverages are also worth trying as the national strong alcohol drink rakia can be produced with so many natural flavours (no chemicals, indeed) that tourists every day will try totally new drink. People cannot certainly stay indifferent to this 45-50% beverage. 
Moreover, local beer is good way to relax and enjoy yourself, especially in the summer when the temperature is so high that blood starts boiling inside of body. The brands of Jelen and Lav offer wide range of quite cheap beer that can be found in all bars and shops.

Okay, what about the places? Based on expert point of view we have made a rate of TOP-3 kafanas where one can feel real Serbian food.
Number three is a place at Prizrenska, 8 in Belgrade called Zlatno Burence. 10-18 euros for one person will be more than enough to taste specialties of this restaurant: veal ragout, mixed meat plate, rakia – what else do you need for perfect meal?
The second position is ‘occupied’ by ‘Korcagin’ café. Delicious food and tasty home-made drinks as well as traditional live music and ‘Serbian family’ interior allows us to claim that this is the coziest kafana in Belgrade.
Finally, the ‘Oscar’ goes to… Dva Jelena (‘Two Deers’). Located in the Bohemian street of Scadarlija, this place certainly catches everyone’s attention because of the live music performed permanently and the delicious smell of the cooked food. Furthermore, the interior makes people think that they have their meal in the countryside house and everyone around are friends to them. Moreover, the food there is of high quality as all official representatives and Presidents of other countries while visiting the capital have a dinner here. Since 1867 the recipes of the dishes there are carefully saved for customers who all become the friends of the ‘Dva Jelena’ staff. What’s more, the prices are reasonably low, though, and that fact surely doesn’t disappoint tourists and inhabitants.

I have tried to explain how the whole system works and how you can spend great time enjoying yourself and tasty Serbian food and drinks.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you for your interesting Post on a relatively unknown cuisine here in España or Italia ... 

Have a lovely August, 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

welcome irina from manchester uk.you are going to be particularly popular with my big brother bolas & i.bolas's wife(my sister in law)is croatian & a cook par excellence!!.her family is split(no pun intended!)between croatia & serbia.both beautiful countries with a wonderful & diverse culture,heritage & cuisine dating back over many centuries.i cooked & posted cevapcici the other day....hope you approve,even if they are the wrong shape....sorry
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/food-photos-80448-27.html


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 9, 2012)

irina said:


> ...
> I have tried to explain how the whole system works and how you can spend great time enjoying yourself and tasty Serbian food and drinks.



Welcome from Italy and thank you!!!



I'm afraid I never went further in the Balkans then Jesenice, coming from Austria, more then 30 years ago.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Irina

Hello from Greece
I liked your article. It pictures the restaurants and the food you eat when you go out, when visiting Serbia. 
I agree Belgrade is magical with many tastes and aromas. 
I would like to go once again and enjoy the cevapcici. 

Serbian cuisine is not only grilled meat. They also have various pies, and then ajvar and pindzur that is balkan relish and is prepared in Serbia, Croatia, FYR of Macedonia and other regions. I myself love ajvar  and prepare 10 jars every september, 10 jars of pindzur and sundried red pepers.

And do not forget the sweet and hot red paprika powder used in many recipes, Harry can tell you the difference in the taste of cevapcici with it and with no paprika. 

Montenegro and Croatia have the sea, so many many of their recipes are with seafood, similar to italian and greek cousine.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 9, 2012)

Howdy, Irina!
Welcome to D.C.!!
That is one of the most informative first posts I have seen!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome to DC, Irina.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> Hi Irina
> 
> Hello from Greece
> I liked your article. It pictures the restaurants and the food you eat when you go out, when visiting Serbia.
> ...


oops sorry souv,forgot about you! irina meet souvlaki,my personal balkan food advisor(after bolas's missus that is...no offence souv!)souv knows about balkan cuisine to be sure!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> Hi Irina
> Montenegro and Croatia have the sea, so many many of their recipes are with seafood, similar to italian and greek cousine.


very true about the seafood souv,madges' brother is a fisherman....gorgeous fish,seafood & squid he catches....but don't forget meat cooked in the peka!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2012)

oh man, i think i love you, irina.

anyone who says that you must drink beer or your blood will boil in hot weather is my kinda gal.

welcome!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 9, 2012)

Just like reading one of those brochures you get in a travel office. Feel like running and buying the trip to that country already.
Wondering why would girl from Moscow talks about Serbia?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Irina, this is a pic of us in a famous floating restaurant on the Danube last yr.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 9, 2012)

Harry looks so cute in his grey check shirt ....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 9, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Harry looks so cute in his grey check shirt ....


 if you only knew what he and his son do for a living in Belgrade


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Harry looks so cute in his grey check shirt ....


b*gger off gravy....that's me in the blonde wig sitting in front of him....bloody cheek


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> if you only knew what he and his son do for a living in Belgrade


you promised you wouldn't reveal our "little secret"bro',i'll have to pay uk income tax,they'll put the tag back on me & re start the electric shock therapy......ben? bl**din' 'ell,forgot about him...ahh well he'll be in good hands.....we both were!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome to DC


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 9, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Harry looks so cute in his grey check shirt ....


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Harry looks so cute in his grey check shirt ....


 
aww, c'mon. that's not him.

he's one of those two people in white shirts way in the background at the kiddies table on the left...


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

buckytom said:


> aww, c'mon. that's not him.
> 
> he's one of those two people in white shirts way in the background at the kiddies table on the left...


......and bolas is the one with his arm up the back of the huge ventriloquists dummy in the waistcoat!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

GQ, did you get your poussin & shallots?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep !! All set for some nice sherry cookin tomorrow ! Got the poussin and the eschalion shallots . Cue shouting at the seagulls !


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yep !! All set for some nice sherry cookin tomorrow ! Got the poussin and the eschalion shallots . Cue shouting at the seagulls !


i'm going to bolas's fe' th'weekend so,based on my flat still smelling like a bistro,i should start to feel me nostrils twitch about,what,6:30-7:00pm?
fabarooney dish,all kneel before the goddess delia,enjoy!
ps...may try it with the wine/balsamic combo that i was thinking about on the recipe thread....let you know


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 13, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Just like reading one of those brochures you get in a travel office. Feel like running and buying the trip to that country already.
> Wondering why would girl from Moscow talks about Serbia?


D I guess we will never know, I think you are right that Irina is not Serbian as her comments about breakfast are   incorrect.


----------

